# SAGE Fliegenruten 30% Rabatt !!!!



## AnglerShopBrüggen (30. August 2006)

*Alle SAGE Fliegenruten der Serie XP gibt es bei uns jetzt mit 30% Rabatt.|wavey: *







z.B. SAGE XP 486 8,6ft Klasse 4 alter Preis: € 555,- Angebotspreis: nur *389,-#6 *

SAGE XP 690 9ft Klasse 6 alter Preis: € 570,- Angebotspreis: nur *399,-#6 *

Die Ruten sind neu und mit der bekannten 30 Jährigen SAGE-Garantie! Alle Ruten werden mit Transportrohr geliefert.


Weitere Klassen und Längen auf tel. Anfrage im Ladengeschäft Hamburg oder unter info@dieangler.de


|wavey:Wir gehen angeln|wavey:​


----------

